# My miniature piano pieces



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello.

I'm composing a serie of miniature piano pieces, firstly as a compositional exercise, but they're also meant to be a didactic repertoire for my students. These pieces are supposed to be a way of approaching some contemporary piano styles, in terms of both classical and pop music. So I wrote them purposely to be simple (intermediate students). I want to explore different aesthetic concepts in each one of those pieces, including minimalism, atonality, extended techniques, jazz voicings, improvisation, ostinato, and others.

I've composed, so far, four of them. I'll post two here.

This one is based on Schoenberg's Six Little Pieces for Piano, op. 19. It's not a serialist piece, but I explore free atonality. I tried to balance the dissonances in order not to suggest any key centre (though one could argue this piece is in the key of augmented Eb). I also explored chords built out of a juxtaposition of perfect fourths, like Schoenberg in his sixth piano piece. At the final bars there's a voice movement which is a subtle reference to tonal cadences.






There're still a few performing mistakes. Anyway, here's the piano sheet:









The other one is based on Lachenmann's Guero (1969). I explored a graphic notation associated with certain extended techniques. But I won't post this notation here, because I've recently found a few mistakes on it and I'm still going to rewrite it. There're also some tonal chords (Eb, C), which are supposed to be played along with specific harmonics.






So, what do you think about it? C&C are always welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought the 3a piece was pretty interesting. I can do without the Charlie Sdraulig type "touch" sounds.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's not really my kind of music, but good for you if you enjoy it!


----------

